# Help, I have a pigeon in my garage, I have partial tag number



## Packrat (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi, I'm not a pigeon person. I was working in my garage with the door open and a pigeon flew in and landed just above me. I saw he was tagged, he hung around a bit then flew away. The next day he came back. I didn't bother him again, he left again. This morning when I went to the garage he was already in there and had been all night. So I think he's lost and keeps coming back here. I got some bird seed and grit at walmarts today, and he's enjoying all of it. He showed up just after a small storm front went by this week, I see no signs of injury. There's a green tag on the left leg, don't see any markings. On the right leg is a blue tag where I don't see markings, and a larger green tag that I can only read parts of because I've not tried to grab or contain him. He'll let you get within a few feet. The tag starts with AU 2, then ends with 13073. From what I see on these websites there's more in the middle. I live near Marengo, Ohio which is 25 miles north east of Columbus in Morrow County. I don't have my garage door closed to try to trap him because he's been coming back here for a few days and the doors been open most of the time. If I can find someone to come get him, I can verify he's in the garage with the door closed before someone waste's time to come here. He's in my garage, not in a box so he needs to be caught and I didn't want to try any of that myself. Someone wants him back, I just don't know who to call. Thanks..


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

try to catch it at night. they can't see vary good in the dark. take a towel and throw it over it and pick it up. if you have a small dog or cat crate plce it in there with some water and some seeds. popcorn seeds wheat,dried peas, ect. then you can read the band and call or online at the americanracingpigeonunion.com. they will give you better answers. thans for your help.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

In the dark just shine a flashlight in his eyes and you will be able to pick him up. Don't worry,they cant hurt or bite you.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

that or the good old seed on the floor with a box with a string to drop the box ...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you so much for your concern and for taking action, do catch him as he cannot be helped if he is loose in the garage. A cat carrier or dog carrier even a small cage will do, kept out of drafts of air. 

I'm glad to hear he is eating well. We will need the complete band number and letters to locate the owner.*


----------



## Packrat (Oct 5, 2013)

*Status Update*

Here's a picture of him in my garage. My brother is bringing the dog carrier over today, I think I can put the food in there and close the door on him. I think the tag number is AU 2013 KV 13073. I got a phone number from the American Racing Pigeon Union website, indicating the Kalamazoo Valley RPC, and I'll call them when I have him in hand and verify the number. Remember I am reading the tag when it's still on the bird a few feet away so I might not have it right yet. He comes down to the floor and eats from plates, that's when I can get close to him. I'll put the dog carrier in that spot with the plates in it and I think I can close the door on him when he goes in.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thanks for the update. Let him get real hungry until you are ready to put him in a carrier, he will be easier to catch. Food is the motivator. *


----------



## Packrat (Oct 5, 2013)

*In the cage...*

OK he's in a dog cage. After I freshened the food dishes in the cage he went right in while I was nearby so I closed the door. There was no excitement until he figured out he couldn't get back out. I verified the tag number, AU 2013 KV 13073. I called the phone number listed as the secretary of the Kalamazoo Valley RPC on the ARPU website and left a message. I sent an email to the address listed there also. Currently waiting on a response. Hope it don't take too long or I get to learn about how to clean the cage. Should I cover the cage or turn out the lights to keep him calm?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Good for you! 

He just needs time to settle in, allow him to have fresh air and sunlight, if possible-he should only be in the dark at night. You can cover the cage at night to allow him to sleep.

You may or may not get a return call and it may take time, so please do keep us updated. *


----------



## Packrat (Oct 5, 2013)

*to be released...*

I received an email response from the club secretary. I was told to withhold food for a day, continue to water, then take him about 10 miles away and release him. He should make his way home. He has made it home 7 previous races at this point from this direction, this time he was going from KY to MI. Hope it works, glad I could help. Here's a picture of him in his temporary home.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*What a sweetie! Thank you for the update.

Since he has already left and come back several times, there is a great he/she will just fly back in your garage again.
*


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

did he/she come back?


----------



## Packrat (Oct 5, 2013)

This morning I took him 15 miles west of here to release him, he flew mostly north and slightly east until I couldn't see him any more. I did not see him back at my place today. So far so good.


----------

